# Gouldian finches - does anyone keep them ??



## debsandpets

Pretty much as the title says, does anyone keep these stunning little birds at all. If so do you breed them and consequently sell any young stock on at all ??

I am looking to start up a small colony of these fantastic birds shortly and I am trying to source different bird, bloodlines etc.

Many thanks Debbie


----------



## vipera

*Gouldians*



debsandpets said:


> Pretty much as the title says, does anyone keep these stunning little birds at all. If so do you breed them and consequently sell any young stock on at all ??
> 
> I am looking to start up a small colony of these fantastic birds shortly and I am trying to source different bird, bloodlines etc.
> 
> Many thanks Debbie


Hi Debbie,
I used to breed them, stunning little birds.
Your best bet is to start buying the cage and aviary birds paper (it's in most bigger whsmith shops, or get a subscription) and look in the classifieds for a breeder nearish to you.
That's how I used to sell all my spare stock.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

yes thousands of people are breeding these fantastic birds now.

my advice is.

cage breed them! they do far better on one pair per cage than in a flight and keep a few pairs of Bengalese finches alongside them so that you can foster easily. 

They are getting much easier to breed now and some will parent raise but many will not

you can now buy nest boxes specifically designed for goulds. Check out Supapets or get down to the next big show at Stafford and see the variety of colours and meet some other keepers and of course stock up on the bits that you will need.

good luck!

john


----------



## debsandpets

Thanks guys.
I am still considering the options for keeping them - I love the idea of having an aviary with a group of them and possibly some other finch species too, but I just love the colours of the goulds (have done since I used to work in [email protected] about 18 years ago), they never seemed to sell there though - I was quite happy as I got to spend time with them in the flights 
The other option is to keep them in the house but the OH isn't too keen on that idea due to mess, noise etc .........
I understand that gp they can live in an aviary all year round so long as they obviously have a decent section of insulated shelter available to roost in etc.
I bought [email protected] last week, but there aren't many breeders in there at the moment, so I will just have to keep looking for some stock.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

there are plenty of them! in fact they risk becoming too popular

I would certainly not risk keeping them outside in the uk.

even though we are starting to understand their needs they are at heart still quite fragile. especially the hens!

There are not many finches that I would actually keep outside, Javas maybe. zebs and bengies of course. but nothing foreign now.

go to a local show you will always see them. there is pretty much a show somewhere every week.

or check our "feathered flyer" forum.

john 




debsandpets said:


> Thanks guys.
> I am still considering the options for keeping them - I love the idea of having an aviary with a group of them and possibly some other finch species too, but I just love the colours of the goulds (have done since I used to work in [email protected] about 18 years ago), they never seemed to sell there though - I was quite happy as I got to spend time with them in the flights
> The other option is to keep them in the house but the OH isn't too keen on that idea due to mess, noise etc .........
> I understand that gp they can live in an aviary all year round so long as they obviously have a decent section of insulated shelter available to roost in etc.
> I bought [email protected] last week, but there aren't many breeders in there at the moment, so I will just have to keep looking for some stock.


----------



## spottymint

Depends where you are based, but my local preloved has them regularly, a man local breeds them.

As Arcadia John say's, I wouldn't risk them outside all year either. They originate from the hottest regions of Australia, they are not as hardy as budgies and very cold/wet winters would not be good for them. 

A few places I have seen them for sale, often have a heat source above their cage if in a drafty location, like an indoor market/ warehouse type pet shop.


----------



## debsandpets

Again thanks guys for all info etc.

If they were outside it would be a bird room with flight aviary attached so they had protection from our lovely weather here - but could equally be outside in the nice weather that we do sometimes get !! I wouldn't entertain keeping them in just an aviary outside with only say nestboxes (like I have seen some people do) - as you say they are not living in their own climate here, so just wouldn't do it - simply not fair or even ethical for them.
This is also why I asked if anyone keeps them etc so I can find the right birds from the off and also that they have been given the best start too.
I keep looking on Preloved but I am only keeping an eye out as such yet they have nowhere to live until it's built.


----------



## spottymint

You don't mention where you are, but I'm referring to Surrey, preloved may not have any local to you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rach1

If I were you I'd join feathered flyer... It's a slower forum than this but is full of people in the know... They even have a gouldian section.
Ah I see it's mentioned below... I've found it really useful.

I keep zebras, bengies and silverbills.... And am hoping to get an outdoor aviary at some stage.

Finches are loads of fun, very entertaining. Two of my pairs have eggs that they are sitting on at present. A bengie pair and a zebra pair.


----------



## debsandpets

Sorry yeah I am in Rugby. There are a couple on there at the moment, but a bit of a journey (which I am not allergic to by any means for the right stock) away. I am doing. Lots of research etc before deciding on permanent housing etc for them, and obviously getting opinions on my sounding it so to speak. I will have a lol at feathered flyer now 

Many thanks all :notworthy:


----------

